# Great architecture for everyday buildings



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

What would you consider some great architecture for buildings or things that we normally think of as never worthy of discussing? For example, great architecture found with gas stations? Or McDonald's (stand-alone) or another fast food place? Or parking garages? Or parking lots? Etc.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

As an example, here's a gas station designed by Frank Lloyd Wright

Cloquet, MN


Frank Lloyd Wright Gas Station by Forrest Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Gas Station by Ludwig Mies Van Der Rohe, Montreal, Canada (1969)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

U-Drop Inn Tower Conoco Station, Shamrock, TX, USA (1936)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Chevrolet dealership (adaptive reuse as a coffee shop)
Rochester, NY









http://castleview3d.com/lifeshouldbe3d/2011/12/09/recycled-architecture/


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Kentucky Fried Chicken
Keflavik, Iceland









http://flavorwire.com/268023/the-most-beautiful-fast-food-restaurants-in-the-world

The link provides 9 other beautiful fast food places.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

City Park Municipal Garage
Fort Lauderdale, FL

Built 1978









http://thesingerspot.com/architecture.php


----------



## TomSmith1985 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, everybody!
Please help me to answer this question. I want to build a house, but I don't know wich one to chose. What is your opinion about this house? My wife says it is too big. http://www.mexisteelhomes.com/casa.php?type=mansarda&id=883&page=0


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Karlsplatz Station, Vienna, Austria (1899)


----------



## JuanC Rodriguez (Sep 23, 2013)

The new architecture.


----------

